
Ask HN: Is any company working to radically improving car tires? - velmu
Is any company working on disrupting (yuck) the car tire industry? Tires reducing noise and improving efficiency would be something that could make a giant impact in the world. The spherical tire* is interesting concept, but would require re-engineering vehicles. Ideally something that would be a bolt-on to existing fleets as well would be interesting.<p>* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=RHpxuwcNJfo
======
matt_s
A lot of noise comes from what you're driving on.

As far as improving efficiency goes - I assume you mean miles/gallon or per
kwh? The average driver doesn't pay attention to tires until they become flat
or don't pass inspection. Keeping them properly inflated, rotating, and
periodic alignments will help efficiency more than a different tire.

I have to imaging tire companies would be all over some new tech that would
increase mpg.

What type of giant impact are you envisioning?

------
tiredwired
[https://www.michelintweel.com](https://www.michelintweel.com)

------
grizzles
what about a computer controlled ballistic parachute? It could be a lifesaver
in icy conditions if you could reliably avoid collateral accidents.

